# R15 behaving like a non-DVR



## senorgregster (Apr 29, 2006)

All,

my "old" R15 has started to behave like a non-DVR (i.e. standard receiver). The only thing I can do is play old recordings. Two things have changed since this started to happen. 1) I got a second R15 (thanks to the DVR4U post... thanks). 2) I finally got the 1047 update.

I called DirecTV after I got fed up of resets and wasting 6 hours of my time. I asked them to make sure that they hadn't deactivated my old DVR. They said no, no, no, that's impossible to do and then after being sent to the 3rd tier of tech support all of a sudden the DVR functionality returned. Since then I have had about 5 crashes in 2 days (more than I've had total since I got it). Today the record functionality went dead again

Any input would be great.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Recording functionality of a DVR is the DVR service which is completely different than the receiver functionality. Cal DTV back again and keep calling until someone get this straight. It sounds like this has to do with your second R15 and some less than capable CSRs at DTV.

Call then, have them look at both of your units, make sure the DVR functions are turned on and have then send a reset to each unit. If the first person you speak with cannot handle this tell them they aren't helping you and ask for their supervisor. Be strong but not rude.


----------



## jcfolk (Jun 16, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Recording functionality of a DVR is the DVR service which is completely different than the receiver functionality. Cal DTV back again and keep calling until someone get this straight. It sounds like this has to do with your second R15 and some less than capable CSRs at DTV.
> 
> Call then, have them look at both of your units, make sure the DVR functions are turned on and have then send a reset to each unit. If the first person you speak with cannot handle this tell them they aren't helping you and ask for their supervisor. Be strong but not rude.


If your DVR functions have been turned off by D*, you should be getting a message on the screen that says, "DVR features not enabled" or something similar.

Had that happen to me when I replaced a DVR; apparently they activated the receiver/access card but not the DVR functions. They are two separate things.

I concur with Wolffpack's opinion: Probably a screw up by a CSR.


----------



## Wally of Escondido (Aug 14, 2006)

My R-15 did the same thing (Tivo still working), I turned it off - unpluged the power cord for one minute - pluged it back in and turned it on. It went though the whole startup thingy and now the DVR works. Today was the first I knew of it as the wife needed to back up her soap about 15 minutes, lucky for me we have the Tivo in the bedroom so she had her lunch in the bedroom.


----------



## senorgregster (Apr 29, 2006)

thansk for your responses.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

if you can pause live tv your dvr service is turned on,if not then its turned off.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

I had a "no DVR functionality" problem and the DVR features were "on" at DTV. The R-10 upstairs was running just fine (of course). I did not have any on-screen messages stating that DVR functions were disabled. What I ended up having to do is re-format the HD. As soon as I did that & the system re-booted, everything was back 100%. Sucks if you've still got stuff on the system to watch/save, but this did fix it immediately for me. Formatted using the arrow+record button method.

-Chris


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ChrisWyso said:


> I had a "no DVR functionality" problem and the DVR features were "on" at DTV. The R-10 upstairs was running just fine (of course). I did not have any on-screen messages stating that DVR functions were disabled. What I ended up having to do is re-format the HD. As soon as I did that & the system re-booted, everything was back 100%. Sucks if you've still got stuff on the system to watch/save, but this did fix it immediately for me. Formatted using the arrow+record button method.
> 
> -Chris


Which highlights a concern I've had about the R15's filesystem since the beginning. We don't know what it is, but we do know that after a few months some folks have problems that only a reformat solves. Result, loosing all SLs and MYVOD. Not a good thing.


----------



## senorgregster (Apr 29, 2006)

I am hearing mixed messages on the arrow-record feature. Does this actually wipe out recorded shows?

Thanks in advance,

Greg



ChrisWyso said:


> I had a "no DVR functionality" problem and the DVR features were "on" at DTV. The R-10 upstairs was running just fine (of course). I did not have any on-screen messages stating that DVR functions were disabled. What I ended up having to do is re-format the HD. As soon as I did that & the system re-booted, everything was back 100%. Sucks if you've still got stuff on the system to watch/save, but this did fix it immediately for me. Formatted using the arrow+record button method.
> 
> -Chris


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

senorgregster said:


> I am hearing mixed messages on the arrow-record feature. Does this actually wipe out recorded shows?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Greg


The down-arrow/record operation during a reset does wipe out recorded shows. I have done it twice (once as the only way to recover and solve problems, another time as a test), and both times all previously recorded programs were gone.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I had this non-dvr like problem happen to me yesterday on one of my R-15's. It was working just fine all day and then the playback controls stopped. I did a reset and they came back.

I also had the 30 advance not stacking. It would only work one at a time.


----------



## senorgregster (Apr 29, 2006)

lost all DVR functions again. Now I am stuck in one of those reset loops... I think the unit is dead again. ahhhhh.



Bobman said:


> I had this non-dvr like problem happen to me yesterday on one of my R-15's. It was working just fine all day and then the playback controls stopped. I did a reset and they came back.
> 
> I also had the 30 advance not stacking. It would only work one at a time.


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

I've lost DVR functions as well. Last night I wanted to watch the 5th game of the Boston Massacre on YES (ch. 622). About 5 minutes into the broadcast the channel would flip to 201 (DVR Basics). This morning, when I pressed the blue button to bring up the mini-guide to also flipped to 201. This also sometimes happen when I want rr, ff, or pause.  I am getting sick and tired of pressing the little red button to reset my box. I think it's time for me to deactivate my R15 and reactivate my DirecTV with Tivo unit.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

gononsky said:


> I think it's time for me to deactivate my R15 and reactivate my DirecTV with Tivo unit.


You might keep both active if you have the hookups. Use the DirecTiVo as the backup. Thats what I do as I prefer the R-15's GUI and features but the DirecTiVo's reliability.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't YES have that active stuff that allows you to look at stats & such while watching the game? If so I would guess the R15 is running an application while you're watching YES. Applications also run while on the Mix Channels and there's a known problem with the Mix Channels flipping to 201. Once that pattern starts the only solution is a reset.

If all of this is true it appears running applications has a serious bug causing the unit to default to 201.


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

Bobman said:


> You might keep both active if you have the hookups. Use the DirecTiVo as the backup. Thats what I do as I prefer the R-15's GUI and features but the DirecTiVo's reliability.


How do I do that?


----------



## gononsky (Aug 10, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't YES have that active stuff that allows you to look at stats & such while watching the game? If so I would guess the R15 is running an application while you're watching YES. Applications also run while on the Mix Channels and there's a known problem with the Mix Channels flipping to 201. Once that pattern starts the only solution is a reset.
> 
> If all of this is true it appears running applications has a serious bug causing the unit to default to 201.


YES does have interactive features. Whatever the bug is, it's incredibly fustrating.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

gononsky said:


> How do I do that?


You need 4 lines coming into the house, two for each DVR. Depending on your dish and any other receivers hooked up you might also need a multiswitch too.


----------

